# Stahls’ Names Jackson Digital Products Manager



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Steven Jackson, formerly an educator and trainer with Imprintables Warehouse, was recently named Product Manager Digital Technologies for Stahls’. Having jointly owned a decorated apparel company—Seaglass Logowear in Clifton Park, N.Y.—Jackson has real-life experience working with vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, and more recently, digital direct-to-garment printing. 

He is the webmaster of MyVersaCAMM.com a free community forum where participants can go to see educational videos and blogs, post questions, and see photos of jobs to learn how to use their equipment and get new application ideas. 

In his new position, Jackson will continue to do installation and training on Graphtec, Roland printer/cutters and the Epson Surecolor F2000 digital printers as well as customer service and tech support. He also will be doing classes at Stahls’ facilities around the country, at trade shows and presenting webinars at the new Stahls’ TV website. To see the current schedule, go to Upcoming Events | Stahls'.

Jackson also will play an important role in assisting Stahls’ Cad-Printz digital and Cad-Cut production facilities as they produce leading-edge high-quality garment graphics for the industry. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

